# Last Touch back in stock.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to let you know this is back in stock now, but only a limited amount (45 Gallons) get em while they are here :thumb: 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Put me one by Mr O, please. Will collect on Weds night if your going.


----------

